#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Theaterdoek

## killer-bee

Ik heb 3 theater doeken aangeboden gekregen maar ik moet hier allen een redelijk bedrag voor geven. kunne jullie me helpen wat voor een prijs ik hiervoor kan geven.

De maten zijn

2x ongeveer 10x6m
1x ongeveer 12x6m

----------


## moderator

Nou nee...
We zijn namelijk geen vraag&aanbod site...

Los daarvan is de uitvoering enorm van belang:
- zijn de doeken voorzien van certificaat van brandwerendheid?
- Staat van de doeken? versleten, zo goed als nieuw....
- materiaal, verdu? iets anders?
- Ogen?
- ophanghaken of strikken?

kortweg...: is geen zinnig woord over te zeggen!

Onder verwijzing naar de spelregels van het forum (wat valt hier aan te bespreken als deelnemers onder elkaar?!)....slotje door modje

----------

